# Canon 500D vs Nikon D3100



## FRNB (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey people, I'm currently planning to buy my first SLR. I'm struggling to choose between the Canon 500D and the Nikon D3100. Both get good reviews and even comparing them next to each other I don't really see that the one is better than the other. I will mostly be taking action pictures and high speed like at airshows. Which one will be the better choice? I would really appreciate some tips please?


----------



## FRNB (Aug 18, 2011)

Would appreciate if you could vote on the poll also.


----------



## Dao (Aug 18, 2011)

Just go to the store and try them out in person.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you planning on using the video feature extensively?

If not, why not consider the D90? Much less limitation in your choice of lenses, and you can probably find a great used one for the same price as a new D3100.

If so, the D3100 is probably the way to go without stepping up to the D7000


Just sayin'.


----------



## FRNB (Aug 18, 2011)

I did, still a difficult choice.


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2011)

You can flip a coin, buy either one, and not make a purchase mistake.

The differences, are effectively just nuances that have no bearing on image quality.

Based on my years of experience,  today Nikon makes better DSLR's than Canon does.
A
s you can see here: DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side the Nikon image sensor has better low light (high ISO) performance, and the Nikon image sensor is rated higher overall than the 500D image sensor.

Except when shooting in low light, you would not be able to tell the difference in photos made with both cameras.


----------

